# PRP restorative therapy



## bitsandspurs (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm looking into it currently for a damaged hind suspensory as well, the vet quoted $500. I'm doing it this Sunday, will tell you how it goes...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I remember a member, from a long time back, who did that. her horse's results were amazing, as I recall. there was an article on it in Equus magazine, and they even mentioned her horse. can't remember his name, or hers, but he was/is a large chestnut warmblood gelding, with a white blaze.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

If your horse is a candidate there is a very good chance it will improveme it's' condition.

I've worked with a few to bring them back after the treatments. They did well.


----------



## ronnieroo (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank you all. Gee i wish our treatment was only $500. We paid $1,200.00
We go back next Monday to see how it has taken. The rehab is difficult. She is an Arabian and is not being a good patient. More shall be revealed. Ronnie


----------

